# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Chia zaadjes

## Unadrinaneretva

Beste mensen,

Ik gebruik sindskort Chia zaden, oorspr. uit Mexico ! Een heel mooi en prachtig verhaal over Chia zaden wat ze allemaal wel niet doen in het lichaam!

Ik voel me waar verrijkt ermee! Hieronder meer info en ik hoop anderen ermee te helpen! Elke 2 weken 2kg eraf !


*Historie*

Chia zaden komen van de Salvia hispanica, familie van de munt plant. Deze komt van origine uit de centrale vallei van Mexico.

Chia zaden waren een belangrijk onderdeel van het dieet van de Azteken en de Maya cultuur. Het werd door de Azteken als waardevoller dan goud geacht en soldaten gebruikten het als overlevings rantsoen.

Na de komst van de Spanjaarden is dit gewas en de buitengewone eigenschappen die de zaden hebben grotendeels vergeten.
Wat doen chia zaden voor me?

Chia zaden worden vaak omschreven als super food vanwege de positieve invloed het heeft op je lichaam en geest. 
Ze bestaan uit 4 onderdelen:

*Omega3*

Chia zaden bevatten het hoogste percentage omega-3 dat te vinden is in de natuur. Dit verbetert de werking van je hersenen, verlaagt je cholesterol, verhoogt je weerstand en je hebt minder risico op hart- en vaatziekten!

*Vezels*

In vergelijking met lijnzaad bevatten chia zaden 25% meer vezels, maar minder calorieën! Vezels zorgen ervoor dat koolhydraten langzamer door het lichaam worden opgenomen. Zo blijft je bloedsuikerspiegel mooi laag. Perfect voor diabetici! Ook zorgt dit ervoor dat je je lang vol voelt en geen neiging tot snacken krijgt, wel zo prettig als je wilt afvallen.

*Antioxidanten*

We worden allemaal ouder, maar of je dat aan de buitenkant ziet hangt helemaal af van de hoeveelheid vrije radicalen in je lichaam. Deze veroorzaken de veroudering van je huid (en je lichaam in het algemeen). Antioxidanten maken deze vrije radicalen onschadelijk en voorkomen dat ze ontstaan. Chia zaden bevatten 30% meer antioxidanten dan bijvoorbeeld blauwe bessen.

*Proteïnen en mineralen*

Proteinen zijn essentieel om de cellen in je lijf fit en gezond te houden. Dit maakt chia zaden super geschikt voor sporters die hun prestaties willen verbeteren of in conditie willen blijven. Ook wanneer je allergisch bent voor proteinen uit bepaalde bronnen (bijvoorbeeld koemelk, gluten of noten allergie) kan je chia zaden gebruiken als alternatief.
Chia zaden bevatten ook een hoop mineralen, onder andere: 6x meer calcium dan melk (tegen botontkalking), 15x meer magnesium broccoli (anti-stress) en 3x meer ijzer dan spinazie (zorgt voor energie).

*Hoe gebruik ik chia zaden?*

Chia zaden hebben een compleet neutrale smaak. Je kan ze daarom overal doorheen doen. Bijvoorbeeld over een salade of in een fruitsapje. Chia zaden nemen tot 9x hun gewicht in vocht op. Daarom is het goed ze eerst 10 minuten te laten weken in water. Hierdoor vormen ze een soort gel die je lichaam niet alleen voedt, maar ook nog eens hydratheert!

Chia zaden hoeven niet gemalen te worden om door het lichaam opgenomen te kunnen worden, iets wat bij bijvoorbeeld lijnzaad wel noodzakelijk is.

Je kan chia zaden ook tijdens het koken of bakken toevoegen aan je gerechten. Ze zitten vol anti-oxidanten die ervoor zorgen dat ze ook tijdens verhitting niet ranzig worden. Wanneer ze droog en donker bewaard worden blijven ze jaren goed, net als jij, dankzij de anti-oxidanten!
100% puur natuur

Chia zaden zijn gegarandeerd zonder pesticiden gekweekt. De plant heeft vetten in zich zitten waardoor ongedierte er niet op af komt. Er hoeven dus geen bestrijdingsmiddelen gebruikt te worden. Ze worden geoogst en schoongemaakt via een mechanisch proces. Goed voor mens en milieu!

----------


## Claudia1979

Ik ken de chia zaden en gebruik het al een jaar!

Heerlijk als je een papje wilt maken van iets voorbij bijvoorbeeld shakes en papje.

----------

